# Your Pigeon's Name



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Why has your pigeon got the name you gave it?And does it have a nickname as well?

Vanilla and Chocolate are obviiously white and brown, my old pigeon was called "Pigeon" because I didn't want to tempt fate and give him a name as he was only a tiny featherless baby when i first found him.

I want to know the history behind the name "woebegone" "mr squeaks" (does he squeak?)

I call mine nicknames, Vanilla is Nil-Nil or Nilla

Choclate has SO many nicknames! She is choccie-woccie, choc-choc, chocken-ocken, chocolatta, yok-yok, or yokit!


When I called her Yokit, hubby called her "rocket bird" after the Elton John song!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL...many owners (a.k.a. "pet humans") have nicknames for their birds. 

I LOVE to name just about everything! My pijies are no exception...

MR. Squeaks was named because of his _attitude!_ Until his wing healed, that bird really seemed to hate me and tried proving it with beak strikes and Wing Fu. He was a squeaker when found and the "MR." came from the movie, "In The Heat of the Night" - "They call me MR. Tibbs!"

Gimie is short for Gimpy due to his badly healed broken leg.

Dom is short for dominant, which morphed to Dominic and finally, just Dom or Domie. He's quite an aggressive male bird! 

Rae Charles was named by Cindy (AZWhitefeather) after the blind performer, but because she is a hen, her first name became the feminine spelling.

WoeBeGone, a.k.a. Woe, is a West of England Tumbler (hence WOE). She was found with a hurt wing and maggots around her butt and taken to a rehapper. Because of her band, the rehabber asked me to find the owner. Once the maggots had been destroyed, I took her and could have had a home for her (the owner did not want her back), but she was just sooooo pretty, I took a chance and decided to keep her. On the way to the Vet for a check up, the town in Prairie Home Companion popped into my mind when thinking "Woe." Because she had an injured wing, Woe BE GONE, just seemed to fit. 

I'm so glad I kept her because it was love at first sight when she and Gimie first met. At that time I wasn't sure about the sex of _either_ bird! Woe proceeded to jump on Gimie, but facing the wrong direction!  The next time she tried, she jumped and landed on Gimie's head! I was thinking that this is some messed up cock pijie!  That sure isn't the way to mate. Well, luckily, I know that Gimie is definitely the cock and Woe, the hen! Now, of course, Woe's "jumping" days are over and Gimie does the honors. Due to his bad leg, tho, the eggs are not fertile...

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang 

P.S. VALentino was brought to me on Valentine's Day and is a cock. JoJoe, is a squeaker with feathers on the middle toes of BOTH feet. I don't know if a cock or hen, hence _both_ spellings: JoJoe.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

A loved bird has many names!

Whatever a bird is called initially we end up calling it something ending in an "eee" sound. So Poppet is Poppety, the Karate Kid (named because of her wing slaps) has become Ratty (but I must be careful that the neighbours don't hear and misunderstand), Sir Poopsalot is Poopsy, Lady Sleepsalot is Sleepsy, Snowflake is Flakey...


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

We have eight birds. They are named: Scooter & Chloe, Speckle & Bubbles, Bonnie & Clyde, City, and Blackjack. All were named by the kids except B&C who came to us with names. City got his name because he is colored like a "city pigeon". Blackjack is all black with white flights (underneath). I'm not sure where the other names came from, although I'm sure my wife had a hand in naming Chloe.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Had a Cock bird named "Dunce".Would take him 2 days to come home from accross the street. 29 Days from the 500 mile release point.
BUT-he a tad over 4,000 offical race miles on him when we stopped shipping him.
He was a "Real" Homer----just not a "Racer"


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

OH GOD, Sir Poopsalot? I ADORE the name.

My bird is nicknamed "Poio". Which comes from "Pollo", spanish for chicken. That's pretty much how I call pigeons and doves in general, hehe. So I should get him a real name. Suggestions? I think he's a cock.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Hubby reminded me he calls Chocolate "choccie-woccie-doodle-dandy-bird!"


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

My Indian fans all have authentic Indian names, thanks to anandcholli here on PT. I have Raja (king), Shera, Benjira,and Roja (Rose) so far.
My grandsons named most of the others-Tailfeather, Valiant, Valkyrie, Knightwing, Angel girl, Jeremy (after the crow in Secret of Nimh) and Chiron (a warcraft character). 
My two fatherless babies are Tough Guy, Jr. (after Dad) and Marigold.
My two spot/fairy swallows are Oberon (after king of the fairies) and Titiana queen. 
A strange collection indeed!


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

My doves are:
Mubcupk - named by my daughter who had just turned 2. We are not sure WHAT she was trying to say, but Mubcupk stuck. Sometimes we call him Mubs.

Rainbow - named by my older daughter at age 5. Since the little one got to name Mubcupk she thought it was fair that SHE get to name the next dove that showed up on our doorstep. I agreed to it, thinking a tame white dove would never show up on our doorstep again. I was wrong. Rainbow has no nicknames.

Albie - short for albino. The albino baby of Mubcupk and Rainbow, we were hesitant to name him at first because we weren't sure he was going to make it. So we just called him "The Albino," like in the Princess Bride. Now that he is thriving, I call him Albie.

Clementine - She is a tangerine colored dove, and at first we called her Tangerine, but then switched to another kind of orange citrus, clementines (our favorite). Clementine it is.

Benvolio - A buff colored ringneck who reconciled the differences and agressions between Mubcupk and Rainbow (and then got jealous when he did such a good job of brining them together that they made a nest together). I named him Benvolio because he was the one trying to keep the peace in Romeo and Juliet. Peace-keeper. That's him! I call him Benny or Ben-Vee.

I also have 10 canaries and a couple finches: Isis and Osiris, a breeding pair of canaries on 5 unnamed babies. Their first clutch are Westley, Buttercup, and Gussie. A society finch named Cookie (by my 3 year old) and a yellowish finch (lesser goldfinch?) named Coco.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*My birds names are: Angel, Hover, Smokey, Bandit & Jack Ass....*


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

rackerman said:


> *My birds names are: Angel, Hover, Smokey, Bandit & Jack Ass....*



Jack Ass? LOL that's too funny!  On reflection, I should have given Vanilla a much more "macho" name.


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Having a flock, most of my birds don't have names. Birds who have names, when i get them keep their names. My first pair of babies I named, one is Neiman and his sibling is Marcus.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

I am the proud 'pet human' of Stanley, who inherited his name from the elderly man who brought him into the wildlife rehab center. He thought he was a baby turkey vulture and was shocked to find that he was actually a baby pigeon. 

His nicknames are endless but here are a few: Stan the man, Tan the man, Tans-a-nia, Tansee, Stanree, Tanree, Pidgee-poo, Stan the Tan man.


----------



## mubcupk (Apr 20, 2010)

LovesPijjies said:


> Jack Ass? LOL that's too funny!  On reflection, I should have given Vanilla a much more "macho" name.


Until you know the sex (which sometimes is a long time), it's hard to know what kind of name to give them! For a while, we thought Rainbow was going to end up being a boy. Now THERE is an extremely un-macho name for a boy.  But luckily, Rainbow is a girl. Our dove Clementine, though... we aren't sure. She's either a shy male, a lesbian, or an old hen. It's hard to tell.


----------



## Knoc (Jul 10, 2010)

I have 4 birds right now. 2 german beauties and 2 racing homers and so far have just named 3 of them. (My little neighbor kid wanted to name one but has been slackin). 
Female GB is Rose Mary (or Rosie)
male gb is marvin
Male RH is LeRoy
Female Rh is nameless.


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I have 14 birds right now and there all named Flyaway by my 2 year old daughter.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

I dont like to name my pigeons because when I do hawks usually have a way of taking the ones I name away first and its very sad


----------



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

I have one pigeon,she lives in the house and she is my first pij.Her name is Bunny,i named her that because she is so soft and mostly white and cuddles with me,plus calling a pigeon bunny is kinda funny.Her nick names are Bun Bun,Bunner pij,Pij pij bunners,bun bun pij.haha yeah so now i need to get a bunny and name it pigeon


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm an avid reader and have a soft spot for the classics (Great Expectations is one of my ultimate favorites and it's been re-read many times). 

Everyone knows Oliver Twist (whether they read or not) and my little checkered foundling fit the bill right up until she laid an egg. So now Ollie is just Ollie, although she also gets Oll, Olly-Olly-Oxen-Free and Chicken.


----------



## Billy-jake (Jan 17, 2010)

I named Billyjake after Billy Elliot because he has to do a dance about absolutely everything... and Jake after 'Jake the peg' because he stands on one leg lol.

He often gets called 'Pidzin' though, because of my 2yr old nephew who couldn't get the 'J' sound right.

And 'Mr Poopy Pants' is self explanatory.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Kailey lane said:


> now i need to get a bunny and name it pigeon


lol


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

My bird's name is CUP. Its in capitals for reason, because its short for Currently Unnamed Pigeon ( and all the people at my vets love that rofl ).

His name before I adopted him was Homer, but I've never been fond of that name mostly because CUP is certainly not an idiot fatty from a certain popular television show, and yet I didn't want him to be named after the author of the Odyssy either.. and he's a king pigeon, not a homer. Anyway, we went through lots of names in deciding, and before I actually settled on a name, I was calling him CUP because that's what he was! Well, lo and behold, he actually started -responding- to that name so it stuck.

For short, I call him CUPPAHBOOOOOY, or HALLO CUPPERBUTT or just play CUPAAAAAH usually loud and drawn out. He gets all excited when I do that, even if he still pretty much hates me.

He's so aggressive though! Maybe a meaner sounding name would be more fitting. xD But oh well. CUP it is!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Raisindust said:


> My bird's name is CUP. Its in capitals for reason, because its short for Currently Unnamed Pigeon ( and all the people at my vets love that rofl ).
> 
> His name before I adopted him was Homer, but I've never been fond of that name mostly because CUP is certainly not an idiot fatty from a certain popular television show, and yet I didn't want him to be named after the author of the Odyssy either.. and he's a king pigeon, not a homer. Anyway, we went through lots of names in deciding, and before I actually settled on a name, I was calling him CUP because that's what he was! Well, lo and behold, he actually started -responding- to that name so it stuck.
> 
> ...



ROFL, Raisindust! Maybe "Pijzilla?"  MR. Squeaks was quite the aggressive one too but has mellowed over time...especially in "mate mode!" However, when he goes into "daddy mode" and sits on his egg...don't get too close!!

Love and Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------

